
Jack Welch, G.E. Chief Who Became a Business Superstar, Dies at 84 - uptown
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/02/business/jack-welch-died.html
======
PaulHoule
Please no black bar. You wouldn't have one for Carly Fioria, don't have one
for Neutron Jack.

